# Discuss Cooking is now #1 at Chef2Chef



## Heat (Apr 9, 2005)

Lets Partyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!    
We're #1, We're #1!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 9, 2005)

WOOOOOOOOOO *HOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!**WE DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
We are NUMBER ONE!!!!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 9, 2005)

Vote Here ------> http://chef2chef.net/rank/inter.shtml


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 9, 2005)

Yay!!!!!!  


Victory Dance!


----------



## Atomic Jed (Apr 9, 2005)

*YAY!!!!!!! #1 !!!      WE Did It!!! *Now, For *US *To get in the Hall of Fame, requires min. 8,000 Five Star Votes, OR a Total 40,000 "Stars" Right now WE are at 38,009 which equates to 398.2 More 5 Star Votes!!! *HALL OF FAME    here WE , DC COMES!!!!!!!!  *Atomic Jed!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Apr 9, 2005)

Whoa! I'm gone for a couple days and we get to Number 1??? Maybe I should leave for a few weeks, we'll probably get in the Hall of Fame!


----------



## MJ (Apr 9, 2005)

Way to go everybody! Thanks to all who have voted us up to #1!


----------



## crewsk (Apr 9, 2005)

WOW!! What wonderful news to add to an already wonderful day!!


----------



## SierraCook (Apr 9, 2005)

*We're #1!! Congratulations, DC!!*


----------



## luvs (Apr 9, 2005)

_#1 wooo-hoooo_

_i knew we could do it; thank you Andy R.!_


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 9, 2005)

When I voted this morning, we were at 3rd, and it looked like it would be quite a while before we got to 1st.  So when my husband told me that we were now number 1, I thought he was teasing!  Way to go everyone!  And don't stop voting now!

 Barbara


----------



## Atomic Jed (Apr 9, 2005)

*Yay!!! WE are now just 392.2 more 5 Star Votes away, from reaching HALL OF FAME  Status!!!!      -  ATOMIC JED!    *


----------



## Raine (Apr 9, 2005)

Just looked last night and we were still #3. The other 2 sites get promoted?


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 9, 2005)

Rainee said:
			
		

> Just looked last night and we were still #3. The other 2 sites get promoted?


 
Nope, we passed them like they were standing still!!!!!


----------



## MJ (Apr 9, 2005)

Rainee said:
			
		

> Just looked last night and we were still #3. The other 2 sites get promoted?


It looks like they moved into the Culinary Hall of Fame early.

http://chef2chef.net/rank/culinary-recipe-web-sites-hall-of-fame.htm

Soon we will be there.


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 9, 2005)

OOpps, my bad!  I thought we had passed them.


----------



## MJ (Apr 9, 2005)

choclatechef said:
			
		

> OOpps, my bad! I thought we had passed them.


Thats okay Choc. I like your way of thinking.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 9, 2005)

Humm ... most curious ....  

The #1 site had paid their dues and earned the right to move into the Hall of Fame ... but the #2 site got a free pass, IMHO. At 21:12 on 4/7 they were still 172 5-star votes short of the magic Hall of Fame 40,000 point mark. To have made up this difference in less than 48-hours is most remarkable ... for a site that since Dec 11, 2004 only averaged about 2.4 5-Star votes per day ... and their highest vote of about 19.8 5-star votes per day was only in the preceeding 48-hours (4/5-4/7)! 

Oh, well ... had #1 and #2 not rolled off into the Hall of Fame ... at the rate we were going we would have passed both of them and been #1 by the end of the month anyway.

*FUN FACTS:*

At the current rate of voting .... if we didn't get another vote it would take the #2 site 61-days to catch us.

If we only voted once a week ... we would remain in the #1 spot for about 11 weeks before moving into the hall of fame .... and would still be #1.

The site getting the most votes in the now "Top-8" (#7 at 8.07 per day avg) behind us would take over 8 months to catch up to us if we didn't get another vote.

When I first joined in Sept 2004 we were around #48 ... by Dec 11, 2004 we had moved to #10. We were #7 on 23 March and made #4 on 24 March. We Moved up to #3 on 3 April (less than a week ago)!

The way voting is going for the past 9 days ... we will hit the 40,000 point mark in 12-13 days.

*SOMETHING TO CONSIDER:*

I am sure that some people have found us because we were on the Top-100 list. The question now is ... will we be as visable in the Hall of Fame as we are as the #1 site? Do we want to maintain our presence on the Top-100 list as long as possible? Is moving off into the Hall of Fame moving into obscurity?


----------



## middie (Apr 9, 2005)

we're number 1 ?????????? oh wow we got there alot faster than i thought we would. this is great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Atomic Jed (Apr 10, 2005)

I Too, "Ponder that thought" Michael ( Gosh, now, WE are #1), when after WE Move into "Hall of Fame" will Our "Presence" be (somewhat "Obscured"?) NAAWWWW, we AND ALL Know who we are, and where "The" Friendly, Knowledge, and Helpfull Culinary area is,   Atomic Jed!


----------



## Atomic Jed (Apr 10, 2005)

380 Five Star Votes Away from ,.. *HALL OF FAME!!!    Yay!!  *Atomic Jed!


----------



## middie (Apr 10, 2005)

another 5 star from yours truly


----------



## Heat (Apr 12, 2005)

*I Just Voted, Did You?*

I love being  First place!! Haahahahhahaha. And Hall of Fame here we come!!  Make sure all your Votes are 5 Stars!!


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 12, 2005)

I have been voting regularly.  I will vote today.


----------



## Heat (Apr 13, 2005)

*Greeeeeeat!*

ChoclateChef, Thanks !! I voted too! As, i always do daily!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 13, 2005)

As of the latest 20:22 PDT update ... we just need 284 more 5-Star votes to be over the 40,000 point total needed to get into the Hall of Fame.

Have you voted for the greatest cooking forum on the web, today?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 14, 2005)

COME ON GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are *marching on*.... to the *HALL OF FAME!!!!!! *Lets show these lesser forums what we are made of!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*CHAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



----> http://chef2chef.net/rank/inter.shtml


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 22, 2005)

As of the last time I checked a few minutes ago ... we have over 8,000 votes and are just 104 5-Star votes away from having 40,000 points! Sometimes voting is up on the weekend, sometimes it's down ... but looking at the avg for past week - we'll reach the 40,000 point mark within about 6-7 days. We should be in the Hall of Fame the next time they update the list!


----------



## Russell (Apr 23, 2005)

All of the hard work of voting everyday has finally paid off...I remember we were 38 in august...That is pretty fast...


----------



## Russell (Apr 23, 2005)

This doesn't mean we can stop voting! If we do that, cheftalk would easily take 1st place


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 23, 2005)

miguzigoldfish said:
			
		

> This doesn't mean we can stop voting! If we do that, cheftalk would easily take 1st place


 
Arrgh! The urban myth that just will not die!!!  

ChefTalk, over the past 6 months has averaged 3.16 5-Star votes per day .... 2.86 over the past 3 weeks. At that rate, if we _never_ got another vote between now and then, it would take them until Sept 15-30 to catch up to us! 

USELESS TRIVIA:

Based on the voting patterns over the last 6 months ... approximately how long would it take the 7 spots behind us (if we never got another vote) to catch up to us?

#2 - 09/15/2005
#3 - 02/15/2007
#4 - 05/18/2006
#5 - 01/13/2007
#6 - 08/16/2007
#7 - 02/19/2006
#8 - 04/30/2007

Voting has been slower today (as of the 12-noon update) than average .... it's been a nice day for most of the country so I'm sure folks are out doing things other than sitting in front of their computers. But, it's still early in the day.

To make the _Hall of Fame_ we need 8,000 votes and 40,000 points. We've already got over 8,000 votes. And, we only need 83 more 5-Star votes to hit the 40,000 points. With our crew voting every day ... based on past averages ... we'll hit that 40K mark in about 4 days ... certainly before the end of the month.

So, while we don't need to worry about the #2 site "easily" overtaking us ... we've come this far so *let's get it done*!


----------



## chesterchippy (Apr 24, 2005)

My vote's in (as it has been every day). Maybe we can find another list that could introduce this site to people.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 26, 2005)

chesterchippy said:
			
		

> Maybe we can find another list that could introduce this site to people.


 
Good idea! I've been looking around ... found a top 100 recipe sites (not related to Chef2Chef top 100 lists) - but they are just recipe sites and not a chatty forum like us! 

What will we do when we hit the magic 40,000 points to get into the Hall of Fame tomorrow?


----------



## chesterchippy (Apr 27, 2005)

We're over 40,000 now.


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 27, 2005)

Yeah, I just noticed that when I went to vote.  

We meet the criteria, when do we graduate to the Hall of fame?


----------



## Heat (Apr 27, 2005)

*Hey Chocolatechef!*

Im not sure! Maybe today!! Maybe someone will tell us when? Yay!!! People we are on our way to FAMEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 27, 2005)

Chef2Chef generally updates the Top-100 list sometime after the first of the month. This month, they updated the _Hall of Fame_ list on the 9th.


----------

